#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-10-13
<veebers> barry: Are you still around? I have a question for you. I'm trying to get a simple example up but I can give the general idea without it
<barry> veebers: just for a few more minutes.
<veebers> barry: ah ok, I'll probably end up firing you an email. I have a case where doing some datetime math gives me different results for 2 different timestamps depending on the order in which I use them
<barry> veebers: yep, shoot me an email
<veebers> i.e. do_something(timestamp_1); do_something(timestamp_2); the correct resulting timestamps are returned, but doing it the other way around the 2nd call returns a different timestamp (much better example to come :-))
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-10-14
<veebers> barry: in case your still around :-) I filed a bug here for the issue I mentioned: http://bugs.python.org/issue22627
<barry> veebers: cool, nosied.  i'll try to look in more detail tomorrow
<veebers> barry: awesome cheers /me deletes email to barry :-)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-10-15
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, So I have a LocationPane {} QML object which is actually just a ListView, and I have an autopilot class LocationPane(UbuntuUIToolkitCustomProxyObjectBase) ...
<ahayzen> ...but it doesn't appear to get any of the properties of the ListView? Any ideas what I've missed (something probably simple)
<ahayzen> The getter for the AP object is self.wait_select_single(LocationPane, objectName="locationPane" + str(index))
<ahayzen> I can see in Vis that it has the type (in the tree) LocationPane .. and on the right it shows all the correct properties as well
<ahayzen> balloons, i can provide code if it helps, its all just a bit strange really and i'm not sure what i've missed :-/
<balloons> ahayzen, at first glance that sounds all good
<balloons> are you not getting the right object though? sometimes those types like listivews have parent and child objects that can confuse
<ahayzen> hah i bet i'm not
<ahayzen> the weather app is a sortof minefield of nested listviews and other things at this part
<balloons> off the cuff, that's my guess. I seem to remember having similar issues at times
<balloons> try adding objectnames to stuff and grok the qml / read vis. You might need to get a parent object in order to get the listview controls you want
<ahayzen> yeah i think this might be the issue lol, i wonder what object i'm actually getting! lol
<balloons> you can also check the uitk AP helpers for how they do it. They have demo qml and tests for helpers
<ahayzen> oh no..
<balloons> that should help spell out how the listview works in qml so you can understand what to grab
<ahayzen> so in the locationPane.qml it has objectName: "locationListView" ... but where it is created it has LocationPane {objectName: "locationPane" + index}
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i appear to have fixed it :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks for the help
<balloons> ahayzen, glad it's working
<balloons> Sometimes I suppose it's helpful to have someone repeat things to you. Glad it was easy enough to fix
 * ahayzen tries to work out if he can somehow get the QQuickFlickable so he can use swipe_to_top()
<balloons> oO
<ahayzen> http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot-sdk-helpers.html#ubuntuuitoolkit.QQuickFlickable.swipe_to_top
<ahayzen> a ListView is a Flickable as well, so if i can somehow unconfuse AP :-)
<balloons> well if you have to, clone the method and tweak it so it works. Then it's a simple matter of requesting the patch into the helpers
<ahayzen> hah but i still think this is not picking up the fact its a listview/flickable
<ahayzen> balloons, i inherit from UbuntuUIToolkitCustomProxyObjectBase right? or do i put the fact its a ListView there ?
<ahayzen> balloons, ah i think i really wanted class LocationPane(QQuickListView): .. that seems to be acting better :-)
